# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam ver 1.8.0 released(Add Galaxy S III)

## mohamed73

*Asansam ver 1.8.0 released Add galaxy S III i9300    Flash
====
Add Samsung Galaxy s III i9300 First in world
Add Samsung Galaxy mini 2 S6500
Add Samsung Galaxy mini 2 S6500D   Read & write EFS
=============
Add Samsung Galaxy s III i9300 First in world  Blackberry
=======** Add MEP-11534-010  Flash File News
===========* *50 GB New Flash File uploaded
To Server (FOR DOWNLOAD USING ASANSAM SHELL)  About i9300 Flash
============ -Select PIT File
-Select PHONE File
-Select PDA File
-Select CSC File
-Insert usb cable to phone (Enter into Download Mode 
 by pressing Volume Down button and ON/OFF Button)
-Install driver (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
-Check detection
-Press Write Flash  DOWNLOAD
=========== الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * ================ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
====== * *Shell/Samsung/Tools/Main setup =======================  Important* *After install new version ,download attach file and copy & extract in c:/asansam2 then run asansam.exe * *
REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!!*  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ameerl

جزاك الله خير

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله خير

----------

